# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  Nema više rodinih pelena?

## casa

Eto,  htjela dokupit još pelena i ostala zatečena. Jako mi žao i očito moje troje djece nije bilo dovoljno... Svakako zna li se kad će rasprodaja ili je li moguće kupiti svega par pelena i prije? Stvarno ne bih eksperimentirala s četvrtim....

----------


## spajalica

Na zalost tako je. Roda prestaje s proizvodnjom pelena. Trenutno ne mogu jista viae reci od toga. Ali sutra se javim.

----------


## kli_kli

Ajoj bas mi je zao. Imam rodinih jos od pre 8 godina i koristim ih i dalje. Kvalitetne su, posebno one od bambusa...

----------


## suma

Tuzna mi je ova vjest i to jako. Rodini proizvodi su mi fantasticni, pelene, p ulosci, torbe, krpice za brisanje...

----------


## Vlattka

I mene je rastužila vijest...Od novih stvari kupila sam nažalost samo veliku torbu za pelene, sve moje pelene su second hand. Teško je opstati u situaciji gdje je ljudima problem dati i 90 kuna za pelenu koju će koristiti milijun puta  :Sad:

----------


## casa

Spajalica,  jaavi se! Ima li sanse da se koja pelena proda... Ili kad ce rasprodaja... Ili da s četvrtim sinom eksperimentiram s nekim novim proizvođačem... I najvažnije ima li aio?

----------


## Apsu

Imala sam stvarno puno vrsta pelena, i bas zato mogu reci da su rodine najbolje od svih njih. Uzasno mi je zao, izgubili smo najbolje pelene.

----------

